# Hello from Toronto



## denys (Aug 5, 2020)

Dear fellows,

My name is Denys and I currently reside in Toronto, Ontario. I am heavily involved in machining different little toys from metals such as Stainless, Aluminium, Titanium and Coppers. Right now, I would like to machine rings in rather larger quantities and I am looking for someone who can help me with that. I did a lot of research and called a lot of shops around Greater Toronto Area to see if people are interested in helping me machine different rings for fingers. 

I hope I can find someone local here, although as I understand most people are from the Calgary area. 

Thanks for accepting me into this community, 

Best,

Denys


----------



## Crosche (Aug 5, 2020)

Greetings from Calgary Denys and welcome to the forum. 

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## PeterT (Aug 5, 2020)

Welcome. A few years back I decided to turn a few rings ring for my wife as Xmas presents. They were made from stainless steel & I probably had 2 hours into a pair just doing the bore, OD & finishing. One of them I left the center band slightly raised & then did some texturing with a rough belt grinder, that looked pretty cool. The other I drilled some decorative dimples with a ball end mill using indexer. It looked remarkably like a bearing race LOL. Anyways my personal take-way is they can quite time consuming, at least on manual hobby machines.

If I was in your position desiring quantity, I would consider outsourcing to CNC, especially in Asia. Just for kicks I sent some CAD files to a few Alibaba/Ebay type shops, specified the material & quantity like ~25. I was quite surprised the price was reasonable given the complexity. I didn't pursue it because another individual introduced a similar gadget, but that concept stuck in my brain. I've had other ideas but usually they are bigger, therefore heavier & shipping gets expensive. But rings are very low shipping weight. I cant guide you to a specific site because this was a while back & they tend to change. There may be some tricksters out there too but I would think some hungry shops that would like to keep the machines humming.

After a few posts you can upload pics. I'd like to see more of what you are making.


----------



## YotaBota (Aug 5, 2020)

Welcome from Vancouver Island.


----------



## David_R8 (Aug 5, 2020)

And another welcome from Vancouver Island [emoji267] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brent H (Aug 6, 2020)

Welcome from about 1 hour North of you on all week days but Friday - then it can take hours to go North and same deal on Sunday going South!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 6, 2020)

Greetings from Calgary Denys.


----------



## Hruul (Aug 7, 2020)

Greetings from Regina, SK.


----------



## denys (Aug 12, 2020)

Hello everyone. Thanks for inviting into community. 

@PeterT Thanks for such insightful story. I could get it done in China, that isn't a problem, you are correct. Alibaba and Aliexpress do it rather straightforward to work with China. Personally, I dont want to do it, mainly because I rather support Canada and local CNC shops. Secondly, since I want to work with rather unique materials like timascus, stainless damascus, etc - I would rather do it locally. 

@Brent H - if you have time, please give me a call 647-975-1692. I do sometimes go up north to Concord area, so can drop by when free to discuss couple items.


----------

